# Return to waxes!



## bimmer25 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi fellas,
last year I decided to make turn over to sealants and bin wax.
Bad move, I must admit:wall:

I tried Poorboys EX-P, Optiseal, Bilt Hamber but none of them doesn't give me pleasure of depth in paint and beading...they are good products for sure but I like watch water run from the paint and these products don't give that efect, they just sheet water off
And durability also wasn't good for me...Colly 915 outlasted all of them

So now...I need WAX! easy on easy off, for black metalic, and durability is what I am looking for...

advices please:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

What happened to your 915?
I know what you mean though about wax vs sealant
As you know once you polish the car (whether by hand or machine) then many waxes will enhance the final finish, a carnauba based product if it were me in your position :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Megs #16 or #26 look fantastic on black and are wipe on haze for 5 minutes and wipe off, I got a good 5 months out of mine and only took it off to apply acrylic jett trigger.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Autoglym HD Wax


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Easy on, easy off, good durability........Purple Haze Pro :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

dodo supernatural.. much better than purple haze standard(not sure on pro) and easy on easy off.
seen people using it last upto 7-8 months.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> dodo supernatural.. much better than purple haze standard(not sure on pro) and easy on easy off.
> seen people using it last upto 7-8 months.


thats some durability from sn craig!,my iroko version must have been faulty :lol:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

What about something underrated like AS WAX?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

i love the depth vic red gives and has good durability . its a fantastic wax. another i realy like on black is rubbishboys original, a realy underated wax i recon


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I've recently been looking into the idea of using Z2 as a base for all my waxes.

I love waxing, I would never not wax but I like the fact I can use a non durable wax but have the Z2/Sealant underneath just offering that little bit of back up until I can re-apply.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

7-8 months from super natural really? colli will just see that surely.

see ive moved from waxes (sn) to optiseal now the weather is starting to turn for the better, no curing no buffing and using ONR doesnt matter if it sheets or beads (still does both though) so what about opti seal with opti wax on top?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

alan hanson said:


> so what about opti seal with opti wax on top?


lovely looking combo that one! :thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

gally said:


> I've recently been looking into the idea of using Z2 as a base for all my waxes.
> 
> I love waxing, I would never not wax but I like the fact I can use a non durable wax but have the Z2/Sealant underneath just offering that little bit of back up until I can re-apply.


i'm doing just this to a car on tuesday so will report back to you gally :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm actually thinking of doing a the sealant first wax on top route too, sealant for protection wax for enjoyment, looks and relaxation whilst applying.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

DODO Blue Velvet PRO, Ive been trying to recreate the feeling and look of it with other products since the day I used it. I should really go back and buy a big tub :lol:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=167476


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

robinho said:


> i'm doing just this to a car on tuesday so will report back to you gally :thumb:


Please do mate, the Z2 isn't cheap but it's nice to have under a good wax.

Also to the other question. Always Sealant then wax.


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

bigmc said:


> I'm actually thinking of doing a the sealant first wax on top route too, sealant for protection wax for enjoyment, looks and relaxation whilst applying.


I second this!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I didn't really like topping sealant with a wax, I found it just took some of the glassiness away from the sealant, and the wax looks brighter instead of deep and wet. Still a must try thing IMO.


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

What about something very, very underrated: Sonax Premium Class Carnauba Care

The only problem is of course that RG #55 is in the same price class. Now I haven't tried it but should be a great wax too. 

If the budget is about £30 I'd buy Colli 915.


----------



## bimmer25 (Oct 13, 2008)

Avanti said:


> What happened to your 915?


I sold it to friend for his red mkV...I miss it now


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

bimmer25 said:


> I sold it to friend for his red mkV...I miss it now


Well buy some more! :lol:

or try a panel/sample pot of RG55. 

Alan W


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Waxamomo said:


> Easy on, easy off, good durability........Purple Haze Pro :thumb:


Really? I loved the finish from PH Pro, but easy on, easy off it wasn't.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

AG HD wax. Its just such a good all round wax


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

HD Wax for me too - 6 months+ durability, and gives good depth of colour!


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

I found 915 to do nothing to the finish of Blackfire. Could easily just be my untrained eye though. I love Blackfire on black, blue or ruby red. Bought a panel pot of PH, sits on top of Blackfire pretty well too!


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Chemical Guys 50/50... Can't be beaten on finish and appliication, easy on, even easier off...!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm pleased to see im not the only person who doesnt get on with Sealants. 

I'd go for AG HD Wax or Vics Red on a dark car.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

know exactly what you're saying OP, applied 915 on Saturday then next day tried some CG sealant/carnubaQD on top,looks fantastic but what a let down this morning, the overnight rain didnt roll off till about 70mph compared with 30mph on the untreated 915, lovely wet look shine but think l'll top off with some more 915 to get the thrill of bead rolling back again


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

OrangePeel said:


> Chemical Guys 50/50... Can't be beaten on finish and appliication, easy on, even easier off...!


I agree with you about CG5050 application/removal , CG5050 easiest wax to use even if you leave it to cure for hours . CG5050 gives very nice clarity-natural look while other waxes can add extra something to finish! .


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

used .915 for years and always found it to be a really good wax (both durability and looks especially when a few layers built up)

since i've now got solid white paint on my current car i'm looking to move to a sealant (never used it before as i've always favoured waxes)

i've been tempted to wax over the sealant aswell, was thinking about Werkstat Jeffs Acrylic kit with Dodo Supernatural on top, will be interesting to see the finish and durability of that......


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

calum001 said:


> used .915 for years and always found it to be a really good wax (both durability and looks especially when a few layers built up)
> 
> since i've now got solid white paint on my current car i'm looking to move to a sealant (never used it before as i've always favoured waxes)
> 
> i've been tempted to wax over the sealant aswell, was thinking about Werkstat Jeffs Acrylic kit with Dodo Supernatural on top, will be interesting to see the finish and durability of that......


On white or Silver i'd use Werkstat only.

Anything over it would imo take away from the looks.


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

gally said:


> On white or Silver i'd use Werkstat only.
> 
> Anything over it would imo take away from the looks.


cheer gally :thumb:

i'm going to get some SN anyway (for doing other cars) and i know curiosity will get the better of me lol, so i might just do a panel/bumper with it over the sealant to see if it takes away any of the gloss or 'wetness'


----------



## bimmer25 (Oct 13, 2008)

forgot to add that ''flake pop'' is also the key

I think I will get Colly again, just can't decide which one


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

For a Wax Megs #16 has to be the best value wax around. I like the fact its quick to use and beads as well as anything anywhere near the price. The tin is massive making it nice to use with whatever applicator pad you choose.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Collie 845 for me  easy on, easy off, last ages, and now I've got 3 coats on the car it seems to look better, and have more flake pop, but that could just be me thinking it... 
and I know I dont need that many layers, but I just like waxing the car


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Only seen one mention of AS WAX but i am getting some to try as i've only read great things about it so far, great durability and really easy to buff off.

What about Natty's? I use the Blue paste wax as a quick top-up, seems to last quite well and just sooo easy to use, plus it's really cheap!

I used some AG HD wax this Saturday gone for the first time and it was nice, went on nice and easy and left a great finish but i'll have to see how long it lasts.....

I have also been using Z2 sealant and waxing on top of it, seems to give a good finish to me! That with a wipedown of Z8 after left a really slick shine.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Let me know how you get on with AS WAX. I have not bought it yet, but it is on my list to purchase.


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

calum001 said:


> cheer gally :thumb:
> 
> i'm going to get some SN anyway (for doing other cars) and i know curiosity will get the better of me lol, so i might just do a panel/bumper with it over the sealant to see if it takes away any of the gloss or 'wetness'


I've got Werkstat on, but didn't think the beading was as good...but I'm sticking with it because the theory says it will help keep the white looking cleaner longer. I have put AG HD Wax on the roof though as well, because it's black. Am tempted to put my Autobrite Addiction wax on top of the Werkstat, just on the boot, because it's flat so rain tends to linger on it. At least I can do a bit more of a test then with Werkstat alone, + HD Wax and + Addiction.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The beading isn't that impressive with AJT but the way it sheets water of is good.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I would have to disagree with you about the Werkstat beading. I think it's brilliant. If you have layered Trigger 5 or 6 times then it's as tight as a tight thing :thumb: Mine's still going strong 4 months after application topped up with Glos every wash.


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

alan hanson said:


> 7-8 months from super natural really? colli will just see that surely.
> 
> see ive moved from waxes (sn) to optiseal now the weather is starting to turn for the better, no curing no buffing and using ONR doesnt matter if it sheets or beads (still does both though) so what about opti seal with opti wax on top?


ive had sn last 6 1/2 - 7 months  all in the prep


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

collinite 845 or megs 16 for me in that price range,

im really loving SN atm along with both pro waxes


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Easy on, easy off? Long durability?
Try Wolfgang Füzion.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Gleammachine said:


> Really? I loved the finish from PH Pro, but easy on, easy off it wasn't.


Really? I haven't found this at all hard to remove, easy as the rest of the dodo's really....


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

fk1000p for lasting as well...


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

RuFfBoY said:


> Really? I haven't found this at all hard to remove, easy as the rest of the dodo's really....


same here, fast becoming one of my favourites, may even sneak past SN....


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

bug.mania said:


> ive had sn last 6 1/2 - 7 months  all in the prep


I applied SN to a Focus St in July last year and the chap said he noticed the wax starting to dwindle about a month ago so 6-7 months.....spot on....


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> dodo supernatural.. much better than purple haze standard(not sure on pro) and easy on easy off.
> seen people using it last upto 7-8 months.


+1 on that :thumb:


----------



## Wiz (Jan 19, 2011)

Try Harly wax - real cheap £18.50 and a joy to use (yellow top grade carnuba) as good as most waxes I have used. Colli 845 good as is zymol titanium.


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

RCZ said:


> I've got Werkstat on, but didn't think the beading was as good...but I'm sticking with it because the theory says it will help keep the white looking cleaner longer. I have put AG HD Wax on the roof though as well, because it's black. Am tempted to put my Autobrite Addiction wax on top of the Werkstat, just on the boot, because it's flat so rain tends to linger on it. At least I can do a bit more of a test then with Werkstat alone, + HD Wax and + Addiction.


would be good to see how you get on mate :thumb:


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

I love waxing, never tried a sealant, interested to try though. I can't wait for my new waxes to arrive though, I've only ever used Mothers california gold carnauba paste wax, currently getting these; 

CG's XXX hardcore paste wax - arrived and smells delicious, can't wait to try it
P21S - awaiting delivery 
Collonite 476 - as above


----------



## bimmer25 (Oct 13, 2008)

thank 2 all.
I decided to try Dodo Purple Haze Pro:thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Cool mate, let us know how you get on and show us some pics of the finished motor :thumb:


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

RuFfBoY said:


> fk1000p for lasting as well...


It's a 100% sealant mate...


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Mike_T said:


> It's a 100% sealant mate...


Lol. Your right in how it is sold online, and how many people would class it..... I saw my tin the other day after you have picked me up on it and noticed the tin read 'Hi -temp paste wax' so I had a read of what it said on the back just out of curiousity.... It reads...

Fks #BWM 1000 is made from a blend of synthetic waxes to obtain a high degree of consistent quality. The most important attribute of this wax blend are hi melting points and greater hardness than natural waxes...... It goes on , but not once does it mention sealants.....


----------

